# Missouri Bug Hunt III



## cheetah13mo (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, it started. The thread is up and running so follow the link and
see what people are saying. It looks to be a pretty good sized group
this year.



http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19818


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2008)

It's going to be the 7th and 8th of June. It's going to be a lot of fun so come and join us. Additional details are found at the link above.


----------

